# Андеграунд > Андеграунд >  Чито это?

## Gadger

Интересным образом наткнулся на интересную штуковину.
В результате некоторых операций образуются иероглифы, которые бы было интересно перевести на русский язык. Может кто владеет…
Кому интересно делаем так:
Win+R›notepad>[никаких лишних движений]C[русская буква]TRL[английские]+Z›File›Save…
Открываем файл именно нотпадом, что видим? ПОЧЕМУ ТАК ПОЛУЧАЕТСЯ?
Копируем в Winword, меняем раскладку на стандартную Arial Unicode MS, в итоге получаем два интересных иероглифа, третий остаётся квадратом…
Меняем кодировку на Adobe Kaiti std R, или прочие, получаем три читабельных иероглифа)
Ахинея, конечно, но интересно, как это переводится и почему так получается?  ;)

----------


## this

Делать чтоли нечего))

----------


## Gadger

> Делать чтоли нечего))


Было дело, когда делать было нечего, посему интересно немного, как эти иероглифы переводятся :D

----------


## Stesov

Гы :gamer:
Китайский надо учить, или переводчика искать.
А если честно то надо спросить Билла Гейтса

----------


## Gadger

> Гы :gamer:
> Китайский надо учить, или переводчика искать.
> А если честно то надо спросить Билла Гейтса


... В рот ему ноги за такие проделки.. :D

----------


## Stesov

А если еще покопаться, то можно написать в текстовике такого, что при открытии в ворде система вырубится.:rolleyes:
Только я уже не помню как - давно было.

----------


## golubevsv

Это файлы в UNICODE, открываемые в тексстовом редакторе в неродной кодировке и с установкой шрифта, поддерживающего UNICODE

----------


## Gadger

> А если еще покопаться, то можно написать в текстовике такого, что при открытии в ворде система вырубится.:rolleyes:
> Только я уже не помню как - давно было.


Ну, ворд, это понятно, авторановские скрипты, все дела, но здесь то нотпад!))

_Добавлено через 40 секунд_



> Это файлы в UNICODE, открываемые в тексстовом редакторе в неродной кодировке и с установкой шрифта, поддерживающего UNICODE


Ты про что?

----------


## Stesov

> Ну, ворд, это понятно, авторановские скрипты, все дела, но здесь то нотпад!))


Без скриптов.
Какой-то мат на английском и комп отрубается. :)

----------


## Gadger

> Без скриптов.
> Какой-то мат на английском и комп отрубается. :)


хехехе))) да, это круто, но здесь вопрос в том, почему нотпад сохраняет такую комбинацию именно таким макаром! :D

----------


## Stesov

> хехехе))) да, это круто, но здесь вопрос в том, почему нотпад сохраняет такую комбинацию именно таким макаром!


Без понятия.
Может кодировка такая?
Типа он сохраняет в одной, а читает по стандарту в другой? :)

----------


## Gadger

> Без понятия.
> Может кодировка такая?
> Типа он сохраняет в одной, а читает по стандарту в другой? :)


И кодируется текст этой кодировкой внезапно! И именно тогда, когда такое пишется! На всех компах!!:cool:

----------


## Cheechako

Проблема с автоопределением кодировки (Unicode/ANSI) при открытии файла (см., например, http://itnewsru.blogspot.com/2006/11...s-notepad.html) :p

----------


## Gadger

> Проблема с автоопределением кодировки (Unicode/ANSI) при открытии файла (см., например, http://itnewsru.blogspot.com/2006/11...s-notepad.html) :p


:eek: Спасибо за разгаданные 50%, осталось выяснить как переводятся второй и третий иероглиф...:D

----------

